# How Do You Drink Your Coffee?



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm new to coffee drinking and have been experimenting with different variations. On my diet I was doing just black or with a little cream.

Overall, I'm leaning more towards a dark roast with heavy whipping cream, and a little bit of sugar. I'm the kind of person who likes to sip on coffee around a table while conversing with friends and family, so I don't really drink it for a caffeine rush.

What's your favorite combination?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 16, 2018)

I prefer covfefe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 16, 2018)

Straight black. Since rushing around most mornings my tolerance has lowered. My family and I typically drink a lighter roast. If I can't shake feelings of falling asleep, I then seek out the strongest. Taste is good but, I couldn't handle it all the time.


----------



## TheInquirer (Nov 16, 2018)

All black, all the time. After experimenting with many forms of brewing over the years (various drip makers, French press, Aero press, espresso), I prefer using a Keurig machine while filling my own coffee blends (dark roasts) in reusable K cups. This tends to produce coffee that is richer than typical drip coffee makers but is still fairly quick to make. More of an Americano.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 16, 2018)

Everywhere between black and bulletproof. I never use any kind of sweetener but combinations of MCT oil, coconut oil, Heavy Cream, H&H (if no heavy cream available), and unsalted butter are on the table.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 16, 2018)

ZackF said:


> ... combinations of MCT oil, coconut oil,... and unsalted butter are on the table.



I think I just threw up a little in back of my throat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## jw (Nov 17, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> How Do You Drink Your Coffee?


With my mouth. Duh!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Funny 5


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 17, 2018)

3/4 coffee and 1/4 heavy cream with some sugar


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2018)

Cold and sweet. (Vanilla _Eiskaffee). _Buy it in the store, or make it with hot black coffee and vanilla ice cream. I'm drinking a glass of it now.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 17, 2018)

Nespresso. I haven't tried anything better, even in expensive Italian Restaurants. Its amazing.

I bought a DeLonghi Nespresso machine about 10 years ago. Never a problem, always hot, and it makes both cappuccino and espresso, and has an attachment for milk and frothing.

I use Stevia drops for my sweetener, and use a little coconut natural creamer.

I used to be a Starbucks junkie, and DD junkie, when I worked in FLORIDA years ago. But the Nespresso machine is just so much better at every level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timfost (Nov 17, 2018)

Starbucks whole bean coffee ground in hand grinder immediately before it goes in the French press for 3.5 minutes. Half and half to follow. Good coffee needs no sugar, in my opinion.

My wife likes drip coffee better so I make it that way for her. She likes to remind me that it's biblical for the husband to make the coffee. You know, from the book He-brews.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 17, 2018)

When I was a young fellow it was percolator coffee with cream & sugar, until I discovered drip. Cream and sugar continued until about thirty years ago and I quit the sugar.
I also quit the cream for maybe 20 years but began using milk with my coffee a few years ago.
I've tried the French Press, and it is alright, but I chose the easier softer way. I grind beans just before using a Melitta pour over porcelain brewer. Three cups in the morning and that is it for me.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 17, 2018)

Bullet-proof it! Put Butter and MCT oil in it and skip breakfast and don't eat anything until lunch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 17, 2018)

Always dark and black. Occasionally with a pinch of salt if the tap water is hard.


----------



## hammondjones (Nov 17, 2018)

Whatever is brewed at work, though darker is better. I will use whole, 2%, and half and half, in that order, but not skim. Half the reason I use milk is to cool it down. I drink it to wake up, for headaches, and to have a reason to get away from my cage, I mean desk.


----------



## Edm (Nov 17, 2018)

I drank it black. And a good bit of it. Ive been off coffee now for one year next month and don’t miss it one bit. It was causing really bad reflux issues for me. I have now switched to tea when I want something. And I drink that straight black also.


----------



## Cedarbay (Nov 17, 2018)

My gut can tolerate about a cup a day. I learned that dark roast has better flavor and less caffeine so that's what we drink. I prefer organic. The french press is a bit of a hassle yet seems to give a richer, full bodied cup. Staying away from dairy products so I use full fat coconut milk/cream. If I make tea, I like to use bulk, fresh and put it in a stainless steel strainer. Delicious!


----------



## Tom Hart (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm not an enthusiastic coffee drinker, but whenever I order coffee it's always the same: latte, no sugar. Iced in summer. I can barely tolerate black coffee for its bitterness. Even worse are the more elaborate menu items as they're always far too sweet.

Usually I drink tea at home. Taylor's of Harrogate is my preferred brand. Drunk with a little milk and no sugar.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 17, 2018)

I froth milk and add a dark roast brewed as strong as possible in a Keurig. I add a quick dash of cinnamon and view sugar in coffee as a commie plot. My favorite is the same combo but making Lavazza espresso in a Moka pot.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 17, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> whipping cream


In my country we are not allowed to whip children. So if the cream gets 'naughty' we would have to think of other ways to discipine it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 17, 2018)

Here's another vote for Bullet proof!

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 17, 2018)

12 cup stovetop percolator, packed full with dark roast fresh ground beans. Boil it for about twice as long as the aficionados recommend, or whenever you come back to check on it.

My wife and I drink it straight. It cures headaches and cleans the arteries (I think). It probably kills bugs, too, but we drink it all and haven't tried.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> Usually I drink tea at home. Taylor's of Harrogate is my preferred brand. Drunk with a little milk and no sugar.



Clearly not approved to immigrate into the Confederacy. Tea should be consumed sweet and iced. Arnold Palmers are acceptable for afternoon refreshment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Nov 17, 2018)

Edward said:


> Tea should be consumed sweet and iced.



Foul. Utterly foul. Other than getting into the baking chocolate one of my earliest and worst memories of gagging over something was on a stay with some Southern relatives. I was thirsty and poured myself some iced 'tea' from what I could tell. Took a few quick gulps and lost it all just as fast. Since then I still don't get it. It's so bad you can almost stand up a spoon in it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 17, 2018)

TheInquirer said:


> ...I prefer using a Keurig machine while filling my own coffee blends (dark roasts) in reusable K cups. This tends to produce coffee that is richer than typical drip coffee makers but is still fairly quick to make. More of an Americano.


Same for me.

I do think Keurig's own insert does a better job than the off-brand resusable K-cups:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0737B6HGR/

Its design is such that the hot water lingers more inside the insert yielding a more flavorful brew.

The Amazon listing is about $10 cheaper than the same item sold in the local grocery, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Von (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm boring:
Instant coffee with milk and two sugars... And preferably decaf after 16h00!


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 19, 2018)

BLACK with Toby on a nice chill morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheOldCourse (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm not a big coffee drinker since caffeine doesn't really have an effect on me. If my wife didn't drink it (and that's on pause during pregnancy due to GI issues for her) I probably wouldn't ever have any. I do enjoy cold-brewed ice coffee in the summer months with some vanilla creamer. I also like a good frappucino from Starbucks--certainly not the most masculine way to drink coffee, but hey, I'm from Seattle.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Nov 19, 2018)

I drink coffee black and lean towards cold brew. The Mayorga coffee beans sold at Costco isn't a bad brand. I do prefer buying the beans and grinding at home rather than having them preground at the store, or in the bag.


----------



## jw (Nov 19, 2018)

I see lots of evasive "answers."


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 19, 2018)

Joshua said:


> I see lots of evasive "answers."


I only read one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Nov 19, 2018)

If it's exceptionally good coffee, I will drink it black. For ordinary coffee, plenty of cream and just a bit of sugar.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## LilyG (Nov 19, 2018)

With a good dose of heavy cream. :-D half-n-half is like water!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2018)

Joshua said:


> I see lots of evasive "answers."



OK, since you called me on it.



> *How Do You Drink Your Coffee?*



Usually through an environmentally insensitive plastic straw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 20, 2018)

Bosch T discs give a more consistent coffee than the Nespresso. Nespresso seems to an for an espresso but you have to stand over the machine and switch it off. The bosch machine reads a barcode and does it all for you.

I drill, empty, refill and plug my T discs so I cant be accused of contributing to landfill. It also allows me to choose my ground coffee of choice. Generally speaking I choose a Columbian coffee to refill the pods. I heat the milk before putting the cup under the machine and end up with a cappuccino style coffee. 

There is also a water dispenser disc that allows my wife to use the tassimo as a kettle. Unlike the model my mother-in-law uses the water dispenser disc rotates to give 150ml - 450ml hot water. If you forget to switch it off it stops at the specified volume.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 20, 2018)

Joshua said:


> With my mouth. Duh!



In Russia, coffee drinks _you!_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Nov 20, 2018)

bookslover said:


> In Russia, coffee drinks _you!_



That’s nothing. In the GDR they can hear you slurping in your own home.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 20, 2018)

Dark with half-n-half.


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2018)

Eoghan said:


> so I cant be accused of contributing to landfill.



So YOU are the one responsible for global cooling and the low cost of oil.


----------

